# klasszikus zenei feltöltések



## peterfaydora1995 (2011 Június 18)

Kedves fórumozók!

Ezt a témát a klasszikus zene kedvelőinek hoztam létre. Akinek van bármilyen értékes klasszikus zenei felvétele, ide töltse fel/linkeljen! Nekem is rengeteg van, aért is hoztam létre ezt a témát, hogy megosszam veletek, amim van.


----------



## peterfaydora1995 (2011 Június 18)

A következőket tudom még belinkelni:
Haydn összes zongoraszonátája Jandó Jenő előadásában 10 cd-n
Chopin összkiadás
Chopin összes zongoraműve (Ashkenazy)
Haydn: D-dúr zongoraverseny (Martha Argerich)
Schubert dalok (Dieskau)
Schumann összes zongoraműve (Jörg Demus
Beethoven összkiadás
Mozart összkiadás 170, vagy 180 cd-n 
Bartók összkiadás
Haydn összes vonósnégyese (Kodály vonósnégyes/Angeles quartet)
Brahms összkiadás
Bach korálok
Schumann összes dala
Bach szvitek
Bach brandenburgi versenyek
Mendelssohn: Dalok szöveg nélkül (Rév Lívia)
Purcell 15 fantáziája
Mozart 39. és 41. szimfónia (Harnoncourt)
Csajkovszkij: a-moll - és b-moll zongoraverseny
Schubert összes szonátája és néhány egyéb zongoraműve
Mozart összes szonátája Schiff, Barenboim, illetve Uchida előadásában
Haydn dalok
Mozart dalok
Beethoven szonátái Jandó Jenő, Wilhelm Kempff, illetve Wilhelm Backhaus előadásában
Schumann zongoraművek (Kempff)
Brahms zongoraművek (Kempff)

Rengeteg mindenem van még, nem is győzöm leírni. Kérjetek nyugodtan!
Nekem is lenne két kérésem:
1: Akinek megvannak Richter Magyarországon készült koncertfelvételei, az legyen szíves, linkeljen! Rapidshare-ről próbáltam letölteni, de ott azt írja ki, hogy a tulajdonos engedélye nélkül nem lehet letölteni.
2. A Hyperion is kiadta Schubert összes dalát. Valaki ide tudná linkelni/fel tudná tölteni? Igen megköszönném!


----------



## peterfaydora1995 (2011 Augusztus 10)

Rengeteg klasszikus zeném van, de kottám nincs nagyon. Azt hallottam, létezik olyan program, amely digitális kotát zenévé tud konvertálni, tehát lejátssza, ami le van írva. Erről valaki közületek tud?

Jó minőségben fel tudja valaki tenni Grieg "Troldhaugeni lakodalom" című darabjának a kottáját?


----------



## peterfaydora1995 (2011 Augusztus 10)

Pontosan milyen Handel-darab kellene?
Tudod, én csak hiteles előadást szeretnék ide feltenni. Ha meg tudod mondani, kik a jó oboaművészek, keresek tőlük.


----------



## lzs76 (2011 Augusztus 16)

peterfaydora1995 írta:


> Azt hallottam, létezik olyan program, amely digitális kotát zenévé tud konvertálni, tehát lejátssza, ami le van írva. Erről valaki közületek tud?




Igen létezik ilyen program. Én a guitar pro-t használom, de az mint a neve is mutatja inkáb gitárosoknak szól.


----------



## GJodie (2011 November 16)

A témát lezártam, mert van már egy klasszikus zene topik itt: http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30281


----------

